# Cretors Oscillating Poporn Engine



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a thread about plans for a Cretors oscillating engine:


----------



## bearcar1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Those are some remarkable period examples of the Cretors engines. I vaguely remember seeing the model "D" at Disneyland many 'centuries' ago. I've always been fascinated by them. I built that earlier oscillator version and gave it to my Father for his 82nd birthday. It took me just shy of 10 months in progress, That was borrowing and begging time on larger machines to handle the pieces as all I owned at the time were the Sherline machines. They can do quite a bit and I pushed them beyond their intended use but I was successful in the end and was glad for the adventure. Pat, I'll get you some good dimensions, give me a day or two as I have some things to take care of (honey do list you know) :big: 

BC1
Jim


----------



## BenPeake (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Jim,

Alan Dake runs a museum somewhere and he has a full scale Dake engine there. Here is the page on the engine (there is a video of the mechanism inside). Hope I'm not too late with the reply,

http://muskegonheritage.org/Dake%20Engine%20description/Dake%20Engine%20page.html

Ben


----------

